
Show HN: Spotify – now playing information and playback control from menu bar - davicorreiajr
https://github.com/davicorreiajr/spotify-now-playing
======
Rjevski
Electron for a system tray icon and a single page of UI...

It used to be that multiple video games and applications would fit in less
than what this app consumes in terms of RAM.

~~~
adpirz
The entirety of the Super Mario Bros video game was just 31kb, almost 20 times
smaller than the total transfer needed to load the YCombinator home page, so
I'd argue that's not a great heuristic for performance or efficiency,
especially given that processor speed, network bandwidth, and most importantly
storage has increased exponentially over time.

And conversely, it has never been easier for a single developer to quickly
write complex applications that can be deployed to multiple operating systems
at scale around the world. It's important to weigh the cost with the benefit.

